# Submit questions for Maile Flanagan (Uzumaki Naruto)!



## Tazmo (Aug 29, 2005)

NarutoFan.com will have the chance to interview Maile Flanagan, the voice actress of Uzumaki Naruto from the Naruto anime series coming to Cartoon Networks Toonami this September 10th, and YTV in Canada on September 16th. Maile has very graciously agreed to answer questions submitted by Naruto fans around the world. If you would like to ask Maile a question you can submit it via email and we will look through them and pick the best ones to ask her! In the email please be sure to include your name or username (whichever you want to say the question was asked by) and where you are from. We would like to thank Maile for not even hesitating to take time out of her schedule to do this. Submit your questions to this address: nf.interview@gmail.com


----------



## NecroManc3r (Aug 29, 2005)

Thats nice. Now tell us something we care to hear...



Im sorry I must have failed to see what was so great about you. 


Some ppl seem to think its blasphemy for saying that no one really cares about this no name actor  and she sure in the hell doesnt care about the naruto fandom =/


This topic gets two thumbs down.


----------



## Sayo (Aug 29, 2005)

Tazmo said:
			
		

> the chance to interview Maile Flanagan, the voice actress of Uzumaki Naruto from the Naruto anime series coming to Cartoon Networks


and i thought naruto was a guy :/  



> Thats nice. Now tell us something we care to hear...


lol shut up.


well here's a Q.  why have a guy's voice done by a girl?


----------



## Dragonzair (Aug 29, 2005)

> well here's a Q. why have a guy's voice done by a girl?



I thought that the Japanese VA was a gal, as well? 



> Thats nice. Now tell us something we care to hear...


You cared enough to post something here 

Q: Have you ever read/watched the Japanese series?

[edit]wtf...ergh...didn't see the e mail there...ignore the above post.


----------



## Sayo (Aug 29, 2005)

> I thought that the Japanese VA was a gal, as well?


 . . . . .

i realy dont understand the logic in that :S


----------



## PATMAN (Aug 29, 2005)

Hello, my name is pat, What is narutos middle and if naruto was a girl, what type of hair band would he wear? Thank you for your help.


----------



## Bobku (Aug 29, 2005)

ﮎayoko said:
			
		

> well here's a Q.  why have a guy's voice done by a girl?



did u know that goku and gohan and goten were done by a girl? and bart simpsons


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Aug 29, 2005)

Naruto is gonna have a voice of a girl? Another reason why the dub sucks.

I have a question for her, ask her why the hell is she going through this acting?  There is going to millions upon millions planning her death.


----------



## Blue (Aug 29, 2005)

Kuchiki Byakuya said:
			
		

> Naruto is gonna have a voice of a girl? Another reason why the dub sucks.
> 
> I have a question for her, ask her why the hell is she going through this acting?  There is going to millions upon millions planning her death.



Dub hate much?

Did you know the Japanese Orochimaru is a girl? Not to mention the Japanese Naruto.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Aug 29, 2005)

My question to her is if she tries her best to imitate the Japanese actress or does she try and come up with her own voice for Naruto?

Maybe someone can word this better, I dunno. XD


----------



## Prodigy-child (Aug 29, 2005)

Kuchiki Byakuya said:
			
		

> Naruto is gonna have a voice of a girl? Another reason why the dub sucks.



Naruto's original Japanese voice is played by a woman.  A _*woman*_--Takeuchi Junko.

And a lot of anime shows whether it is the English dub or original Japanese version have females playing males.  A lot of times young boys.  Junko Takeuchi has played some other male roles such as Gon from HunterxHunter, Mokuba Kaiba in Yugiou, Takuya from Digimon Frontier.  And there are some Japanese female actresses who don't just voice boy but even men.  Megumi Ogata is a great example.  She played Kurama from YYH, Yuki from Fruits Basket, Yue/Yukito from Card Captor Sakura.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Aug 29, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> Dub hate much?
> 
> Did you know the Japanese Orochimaru is a girl? Not to mention the Japanese Naruto.



I don't watch the subbed anime.  I read teh manga.  Naruto and Bleach are the only animes I don't watch, I read the mangas instead.  I am a One Piece fan, all of the oNe Piece fans were screwed over with the dub and the Inuyahsa dub.


----------



## Utz (Aug 29, 2005)

Most Japenese + English dubbed voices for the younger characters are done by girls since it suits them better. 

And this is cool news! Thanks Tazmo, looking forward to seeing that interview


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Aug 29, 2005)

Ive heard a compilation of her various roles.

trust me she sucks.

how about, 'How do yuo feel about taking on a role where you are guaranteed to let down 90% of the series's fans?'


----------



## KK (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey everyone...*throws dirty unmentionables in the crowd*
An email address was included for a reason. You all fail to realize that if your questions suck, they won't be submitted. Now disperse.


----------



## Sayo (Aug 29, 2005)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> Hey everyone...*throws dirty unmentionables in the crowd*
> An email address was included for a reason. You all fail to realize that if your questions suck, they won't be submitted. Now disperse.


do you have an interesting Q. for miss ozumaki?


----------



## KK (Aug 29, 2005)

ﮎayoko said:
			
		

> do you have an interesting Q. for miss ozumaki?



If I do, I'll email it.


----------



## Ultimate_Idiot (Aug 29, 2005)

The person who does Ash's voice (U remember pokemon!) is a girl. Also, thx to tazmo!
( l l,)b NICE GUY POSE!!! But anyways, why are we posting questions here rather than
e-mail?


----------



## Anax (Aug 29, 2005)

To anyone on this thread complaining about the English dubs: You should hear the Greek ones!! Once Goku and Vegeta's VAs where switched for half an episode!! Not to mention how few VAs we have on the anime scene... that's why the same actor gets to do more than one voices often in the same series (almost the case with all special appearnces like characters that only show up for one episode). And the if you ask me about Greek actors in general? I'm not sure if they all suck or is it the Greek directors (because if you watch certain shows, like "Shine" which ended a few days ago after some 12-13 seasons, you will notice all the actors suck in the same way...).

On subject: That is really great!! I'll ask her something general because I won't have a chance to watch the dubs and judge her (though I don't like dubs of any kind, not even when the film is French or German!). 
*opens mail page*datte bayo


----------



## BattousaiMS (Aug 29, 2005)

I have one.

Given that she is new, can she give us an exert of Naruto's dubbed voice imitiation? (maybe you can record it and post on the website or something so we can get an idea of how Naruto's dub voice will sound like).


----------



## Ah B (Sep 2, 2005)

I think the part where she said "what is this" is maybe when he sees Mizuki try to kill him/Iruka at the end of the first episode? I'm hopeful that's not how Naruto sounds throughout the dub regularly.


----------



## Lammy (Sep 2, 2005)

Awesome, Naruto sounds like... um, well how I'd expect him to sound for a US dub. It's good, kinda like Ash Ketchum from Pok?mon.

Anyway on to the question, from BandanaDan, or Daniel if she'd prefer:



> How much of the original VA's work did you use to base your own interpretation, and how difficult was it in finding Naruto's voice??
> 
> Did you regularly watch the fansubs of Naruto before taking on the job?
> 
> ...


----------



## skmt999 (Sep 2, 2005)

Did you email that off to the site? I'd like to know about the moustache too. That would be cool for the later seasons. Like as soon as Lee starts getting taller, we need some way to tell the two apart. The Moustache would work nicely. 

Yeah, email that off if you haven't, Danny-boy. We'll be waiting with bated breath.


----------



## Ah B (Sep 2, 2005)

I wonder if they even know about Gai yet, seeing as how they didn't license a lot of episodes.


----------



## Lammy (Sep 2, 2005)

Haha opps, almost forgot to email, sent it is ^_^


----------



## CABLE (Sep 3, 2005)

I have a some questions, Is Yondaime the Akatsuki leader? Is Yondaime still alive? Is Gaara dead? Ever thought about dieting? When do you think Sasuke will appear in the manga? Does Kakashi have mangekyou? Is Orochimaru stronger than Itachi? Who is the strongest ninja alive?

Thanks Maile!


Sincerely,
                       Master Hiko​


----------



## DeathIsComing (Sep 8, 2005)

ﮎayoko said:
			
		

> . . . . .
> 
> i realy dont understand the logic in that :S


they picked females to do the VA for younger guys because they'll sound like they're, well, young. i mean, if a 30-something grown-ass man did Naruto's voice, then he'd sound VERY old for a 12 years old. come on, he hasnt reached puberty yet. got it?

a question to the voice actress. do you watch any anime series? if so, what's your favorite? and did you ever go to an anime convention?


----------



## Ardus (Sep 9, 2005)

How much do you weigh? Do you work out?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Sep 9, 2005)

BandanaDan said:
			
		

> Do you think Gai should sport a moustache?


Best question yet.


----------



## Sayo (Sep 9, 2005)

> they picked females to do the VA for younger guys because they'll sound like they're, well, young. i mean, if a 30-something grown-ass man did Naruto's voice, then he'd sound VERY old for a 12 years old. come on, he hasnt reached puberty yet. got it?


did it ever occured to you that perhaps, JUST perhaps, a younger "boy" could  do his voice, maybe because naruto = a boy. . . 

ah well, it doesn't mather, anime is strange in many ways ..


----------



## lucky (Sep 9, 2005)

Have you watched the entire naruto anime and/or read the manga yet?  To get a better feel of your character....




			
				ﮎayoko said:
			
		

> did it ever occured to you that perhaps, JUST perhaps, a younger "boy" could  do his voice, maybe because naruto = a boy. . .
> 
> ah well, it doesn't mather, anime is strange in many ways ..




young boys don't have as much experience and aren't as reliable.  Plus, if the anime is long, the producers would have to deal with the boy's voice changing.


----------



## Procyon (Sep 9, 2005)

I just submitted my question. :


----------



## DeathIsComing (Sep 9, 2005)

lucky said:
			
		

> Have you watched the entire naruto anime and/or read the manga yet?  To get a better feel of your character....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



man, you took the words outta my mouth....but wat you say is true.


----------



## Masaki (Sep 9, 2005)

I'm going in less than 5 minutes and my computer will completely freeze up for 30 seconds if someone logs onto AIM, or if I try to sign out, so I'll post my questions here so I don't forget them:

- Why do you think you were chosen to do Naruto's voice?
- How well do you know Naruto's character?
- How well do you know the story?
- Will you be also doing Naruto during Sexy no Jutsu?


----------



## Sayo (Sep 9, 2005)

> young boys don't have as much experience and aren't as reliable. Plus, if the anime is long, the producers would have to deal with the boy's voice changing.


point .. 

*still thinks is stupid* lol


----------



## TDM (Sep 9, 2005)

Rofl @ the sexy no jutsu question.


----------



## KaizokuxAi (Sep 9, 2005)

Master Hiko said:
			
		

> I have a some questions, Is Yondaime the Akatsuki leader? Is Yondaime still alive? Is Gaara dead? Ever thought about dieting? When do you think Sasuke will appear in the manga? Does Kakashi have mangekyou? Is Orochimaru stronger than Itachi? Who is the strongest ninja alive?
> 
> Thanks Maile!
> 
> ...


I love you. XDDDD


----------



## rokkudaime (Sep 10, 2005)

i dont care if the VA is a girl.   as long as it sounds good.


----------



## kakoishii (Sep 10, 2005)

I hope all you people remember to send these questions through email as well. Does anyone know when Tazmo's actually gonna do this interview? I thought he might do it before the dub premiered but I guess not.


----------



## Kyuriko (Sep 10, 2005)

Kuchiki Byakuya said:
			
		

> Naruto is gonna have a voice of a girl? Another reason why the dub sucks.
> 
> I have a question for her, ask her why the hell is she going through this acting?  There is going to millions upon millions planning her death.



Junko Takeuchi, Naruto's Japanese seiyuu, also happens to be female.  And personally, I'm relieved it's a female voice actor because I don't think a male would quite be able to get Naruto right, being a twelve year old boy that probably hasn't hit puberty yet.

It would be a little nice if people would at least give some of the dub VAs a chance.  I mean, imagine yourself in that position.  You're trying out for a character that already has a voice from an insanely popular series, and millions of people adore the original Japanese seiyuu, and automatically think you will suck simply because you're a dubbing voice actor.  It's not an easy thing to do.

I have a question, myself:

How difficult was it finding the right voice for Uzumaki Naruto?  And is it a difficult role overall?  How do you feel about being pre-judged by the existing fans of the anime?  What do you think about the character you're portraying?


----------



## Haruka (Sep 10, 2005)

Will you ever consider a black gai?


----------



## JAPPO (Sep 11, 2005)

do you think a new voice actor will appear after you?


----------



## shinraiden (Sep 13, 2005)

q's...

1) _Can you roll your r's?_

2) Have you listened to the Japanese editions to get an idea of the emotion conveyed?


----------



## Kooreneye (Sep 13, 2005)

How did you go about getting the role of Naruto? What do you think of him so far? 

And roffles mayo at the comment about the dub sucking because Naruto's voiced by a woman. I cant say anything to you that won't get me banned. <3


----------



## Lost profit (Sep 13, 2005)

Im just intreested to hear how she'll handle it when Naruto goes nine tails. From what Iv heard I dont know how she'll approach it.

'Grrr, argh, I am evil Naruto'!

'CUT'!!!!!


----------



## assasin.sniper.45 (Sep 20, 2005)

Wow...a man's character dubbed (I hope its a girl=D) by a gal...Cool...hey guys...any idea who's dubbing the character "teremari-a gal from sand village"....Her character is pretty cool...any idea...If you can give me her picture...I really appreaciate it very much...

My e-mail add is *assasin.sniper.45@gmail.com*.

Thanks and regards to all...
Assasin


----------



## CABLE (Sep 21, 2005)

shinraiden said:
			
		

> q's...
> 
> 1) _Can you roll your r's?_
> 
> *2) Have you listened to the Japanese editions to get an idea of the emotion conveyed?*



That a really good question.


----------



## Kamendex (Sep 22, 2005)

Ask her if she can actually put some god damn emotion in her acting, jesus man I can do better then that.

Ask why Naruto sounds the same when hes mad, happy, and annoyed


----------



## Master Scorpion (Sep 23, 2005)

hehehe...seems interesting! maile flanagan and junko are both female!


----------



## CABLE (Sep 23, 2005)

Kamendex said:
			
		

> Ask her if she can actually put some god damn emotion in her acting, jesus man I can do better then that.
> 
> Ask why Naruto sounds the same when hes mad, happy, and annoyed



That is why most dubb VAs suck, they don't show emotion or they show over emotion or just show emotion at the wrong times.  If they would actually just sit down and watch the real anime they could atleast get a feel for the character.  I saw an interview thing with Ed Elric's dub VA(who is very good) and he mentioned that he watched subtitled versions of the show so that probably why he portrays Ed so well, cuz he effectively expresses emotion.


----------



## Masah (Sep 23, 2005)

I think it's still too early to judge whether or not the VAs are good yet, just give them a chance. Look at the positive sides rather than the negative sides all the time.


----------



## User Name (Sep 24, 2005)

shinraiden said:
			
		

> 2) Have you listened to the Japanese editions to get an idea of the emotion conveyed?


she did. *leafninja.com*


----------



## Lil Donkey (Sep 25, 2005)

I thought this is a topic for asking a question to Maile... 

AND WHAT THE HECK? Why ask her a question of her weight for??


----------



## pengachu (Sep 26, 2005)

maybe becuz i am a teenager...but is it possible for naruto to fall in love with hinata??


----------



## pengachu (Sep 28, 2005)

ask her why she said "believe it" so many times


----------



## Edgecrusher (Sep 28, 2005)

Lil Donkey said:
			
		

> I thought this is a topic for asking a question to Maile...
> 
> AND WHAT THE HECK? Why ask her a question of her weight for??


Yeah, that's a REALLY silly question.

Anyways, I guess I'd ask her who her favorite character in Naruto is, and whether she prefers the manga or the anime (or if she's into it at all).


----------



## Edgecrusher (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks, if that's so, then I guess I'd ask her something more specific concerning the characters.


----------



## lawaan (Oct 1, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> and i thought naruto was a guy :/
> are you gay???!!!


----------



## lawaan (Oct 2, 2005)

who is naruto?


----------



## Lil Donkey (Oct 2, 2005)

...Umm...why are you posting here when you don't know the main character of the show...


----------



## lawaan (Oct 3, 2005)

*lobot*



			
				NecroManc3r said:
			
		

> Thats nice. Now tell us something we care to hear...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hoy boang nganoman taas ka ranggo nga mas guapo pa man ko nimo. lobton tika ron!!! kahibalo ko na imo mama burikat sa jonquera, ako man gani to cya giabangan gahapon; lami kaayo bai mura man fried chicken


----------



## Lil Donkey (Oct 3, 2005)

Er...Sorry but I don't know what language you're using.


----------



## Summoner Lenne (Oct 9, 2005)

Omg... after reading the first few posts written before Naruto came out in America...

AGHHH, DIE DUB HATERS, DIE DIE DIE!

*This was spam, I know*

Ok, in a better way...

The dub is much better than was obiovullsy expected of it and so we should give Miss Flangan a lot of credit.

*Stupid dub haters*


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Oct 9, 2005)

lawaan said:
			
		

> and i thought naruto was a guy :/
> are you gay???!!!


Unless I am quite incorrect, I was under the impression that Sayoko was a female. And if I'm wrong, I'm a total moron.


----------



## Lil Donkey (Oct 9, 2005)

Sir.Cruz said:
			
		

> Unless I am quite incorrect, I was under the impression that Sayoko was a female. And if I'm wrong, I'm a total moron.



Sayoko? Who's Sayoko? :S


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Oct 9, 2005)

Lil Donkey said:
			
		

> Sayoko? Who's Sayoko? :S


Check page one for an answer.


----------



## Lil Donkey (Oct 9, 2005)

Sir.Cruz said:
			
		

> Check page one for an answer.



Oooo. I get it now.


----------



## Beatnik (Oct 9, 2005)

Ok, dont know if the interview has already past, if not then my question:

Do you find that while voice acting for an animation your performance developing with time, or do you choose a style of voice in the beginning based on character notes/biography and stick with it throughout the production?  Many people have commented on the voices in the Naruto dub being awkard in the beginning but more settled later on, would you agree that this is because of a developing process or do you think the audience has subconsciously made themselves accept the dub when in the beginning they were against the idea?

Thanks.

EDIT: *sees email address to send question*

Um, ok.


----------



## hai_lo (Oct 26, 2005)

hohoh
vbdbvdfdbfdabafdb


----------



## zabuza-22 (Oct 26, 2005)

ahahahs HAI-LO guess who this is...didnt know you were online too =P


----------



## jinn (Oct 27, 2005)

Can you yourself relate to any of the characters in Naurto? and why?..

she'll prolly pick the easy pointless questions...


----------



## Lil Donkey (Oct 27, 2005)

She already answered that question. Her favourite character is Naruto and reason why she gave was because she can relate to him cause of their similiar personality.

So don't critise a person when you haven't checked her interviews yet.


----------



## jinn (Oct 27, 2005)

toche...
didn't know she'd been interviewd b4...><


----------



## jinn (Oct 27, 2005)

thoguht i'd pop the most common question...
true say...i'll check the forums..


----------



## IveGotCandy (Oct 27, 2005)

Um, I have something to say to the first couple of posters:

I respect your opinion, and you have every right to keep it...but get a grip you pesimistic, dub hating trolls. You know darn well that those folks at Viz are doing everything they can to stick to the original Japanese version. I personally believe they're doing a pretty good job, and to say the anime is completely ruined either means you have not watched many episodes outside of the first couple, or you're just too busy dwelling on every little eensy weensy teeny tiny change, edit, or mispronouciation that you are blind to see the good points about the dub. These are just my thoughts, and I'm probably going to get a whole mess of negative rep for it, but I just had to get that out there.

On a lighter note: I know the interview is probably not going to happen, but I'd ask Maile how many episodes of the Japanese version she's seen.


----------



## MangekyouItachi (Nov 21, 2005)

u gotta be kidding me... naruto is a gal after all?... what next? Sakura and Tsunade are men or smthing like that?.... dattebayo...

To 1st replier (although banned): if you dont care... ehmm how shall i say it... oh yeah!... shut up and dont post ... simple as that


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Nov 22, 2005)

Well, dubs sucks monkey balls anyway.


----------



## Masked Angel (Dec 10, 2005)

*really?!!*

well i got alot to ask her!!!!!


----------



## Edgecrusher (Dec 10, 2005)

Copinator said:
			
		

> Well, dubs sucks monkey balls anyway.


NO, it doesn't. It is disappointing however, but I still watch it... though I'm starting to notice the flaws in the voice acting. I didn't really notice it at first, but I don't know, it's becoming all the more apparent as I watch on.

Just a question: Do you like any dubs? Not a subbie/dubbie question, but just wondering


----------



## joby2too (Dec 20, 2005)

You guys really should be opened minded about the dubbed version.  There is nothing wrong with it at all!!!  OMG they edit out some stuff (see my website at Static-Subs/ for what they actually edit out) but it's very minor.  The voice acting has been really good in my opinion.  Whoever licensed the show wouldn't have picked these voice actors if they didn't think they would do a good job, they're in this to make money so they obviously worked hard to find good people for the positions.


----------



## darkneshieca_NejiFan (Jan 3, 2006)

Utz said:
			
		

> Most Japenese + English dubbed voices for the younger characters are done by girls since it suits them better.



You're right there. But I believe I know why they have gals say the lines of young guys. Because, as it is known, young boys have a higher pitched voice. So gals have higher pitch than men play this role much better. 

But I'd like to ask the actress these questions, 
How does she feel being able to voice...whatever you call that... one of the most popular anime? 
And how does she feel about those fans wanting to kill her because they believe she sucks? 

That's all.


----------



## The_Lemming (Jan 3, 2006)

It's quite common for females to voice act male roles.


----------



## Peliqua (Jan 3, 2006)

Bobku said:
			
		

> did u know that goku and gohan and goten were done by a girl? and bart simpsons




Not Gohan. Gohan was done by Kyle Hebert, who's doing Kiba.


----------



## Foxeye (Jan 8, 2006)

Peliqua said:
			
		

> Not Gohan. Gohan was done by Kyle Hebert, who's doing Kiba.



Only in his teens and as an adult.  Little Gohan (through Cell saga) was done by Stephanie Nadolny, who also did Little Goku.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 16, 2006)

wtf.....


----------



## Cactuar_Rapido (Jan 16, 2006)

*im new and confused and am so bored*



			
				Copinator said:
			
		

> Well, dubs sucks monkey balls anyway.


why does this like have to happen its violating animal rights and all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

curiosity beckons the doomed


----------



## Baki_nigga (Jan 18, 2006)

yo wat up  iam new


----------



## super haku (Feb 5, 2006)

What is her favorite episode of the naruto series?

why in the world cant i get more posts it still says I have 4 posts does it have to be a certain length or what . please answer my question


----------



## Sayo (Feb 5, 2006)

super haku said:
			
		

> why in the world cant i get more posts it still says I have 4 posts does it have to be a certain length or what . please answer my question


Read the FAQ please.


----------



## SpeedySasuke (Feb 6, 2006)

i got a Q does naruto always say "Better believe it."


----------



## Tousenz (Feb 7, 2006)

Necromancer said:
			
		

> Thats nice. Now tell us something we care to hear...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Q4t

Q: How do you feel about people who profit from Naruto who aren't apart of it?


----------



## Asmodeus (Feb 17, 2006)

Tousen said:
			
		

> Q4t
> 
> Q: How do you feel about people who profit from Naruto who aren't apart of it?



Ow, cheap shot, lol.

Q: How do you respond to negative Press? Most subbed anime fans are more violent and beligerant than the Nazi's during WWII. Do you walk around armed? Gun, sword, or kunai for flavor?


----------



## Rukie (Feb 24, 2006)

SpeedySasuke said:
			
		

> i got a Q does naruto always say "Better believe it."


Naruto doesn't say, "Better believe it," he just says "Believe it." And don't worry, a recent interview with Naruto's VA that I read said that she'ld be cutting back on the "Believe its" in future episodes.


----------



## greatachilles (Mar 19, 2006)

ok, here's a question

Why do you guys make filler episodes and not just go straight with the story?

I hate fillers.


----------



## Master Scorpion (Mar 21, 2006)

"why are you so fat?"


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 21, 2006)

this thread is kinda old.....

but I didn't know Maile graduated from BC....oooh
she seems nicer now


----------



## Narutimate Hero (Mar 26, 2006)

Here's a question for her:

"Do you think that she's been doing a great job, that is parallel to Junko Takeuchi's performance?"


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Mar 27, 2006)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> well here's a Q.  why have a guy's voice done by a girl?



in japan goku from dragon ball z was voiced by a teenage girl and her voice was very convincing for the character

well heres my question

what is it like working with people who are trying to dub a anime?????

oh and ummm tazmo

*Spoiler*: __ 



did you ban necrom3ncer becuase she insulted maile??


----------



## miaofen (Mar 27, 2006)

cool.. wishin tht i can hear it when it' s air in malaysia.. unfortunately, naruto is dubbed in bahasa melayu...


----------



## greatachilles (Mar 27, 2006)

i really don't care that if the voices are by girls or woman or kids, or anyone, as long as it sounds right.


----------



## kakoishii (Mar 27, 2006)

Sparkles the Wonder Kitty said:
			
		

> in japan goku from dragon ball z was voiced by a teenage girl and her voice was very convincing for the character
> 
> well heres my question
> 
> ...


convincing to who? O_o I agree many child characters are voiced by women but goku from DBZ is not a good example IMO almost all the voices on that show (talking original not dubb) were awful and unfitting to their characters. Back on topic is these questions ever gonna make their way to Mailie because this thread has been around for months and non has said anything regarding an interview being done with her or anything.


----------



## kataimiko (Mar 28, 2006)

miaofen said:
			
		

> cool.. wishin tht i can hear it when it' s air in malaysia.. unfortunately, naruto is dubbed in bahasa melayu...



and it probably sounds 10x better than the English version.


----------



## Lil Donkey (Mar 28, 2006)

Since when did this turn into a 'Japanese female VA voicing boys' and a place to ask when merchandise is going to come out?



			
				Tazmo said:
			
		

> Submit your questions to this address: nf.interview@gmail.com



I don't even see why you're putting your questions here.

Oh and eh...Maile is just a voice actor not the person that takes control if she wants fillers or not. >.>

*bracing the neg reppers when they see this post*


----------



## joracer (Apr 2, 2006)

sup everyone


----------



## joracer (Apr 2, 2006)

anyone there?


----------



## rock lees #1 fan (Apr 17, 2006)

who cares!


----------



## Spider999 (Apr 17, 2006)

*Naruto Fanatics*

 Hello to all!!!!!!!!!!Plz can anyone can help me????Im new here.....


----------



## Silv (Apr 17, 2006)

... 
-__-;;


----------



## Spike (Apr 17, 2006)

joracer said:
			
		

> anyone there?


Please don't spam like that!

It's too late to send in questions, right?


----------



## Kisame. (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello. I was wondering:

 How is the difficulty level of jutsu's measured? Although it can be compared between ninjas of the same rank. This description can be characterized as a rational use of the possibilities of an unambiguous interpretation of the process of measurement compatible with the finite and uncontrollable interaction between the object and the instrument of measurement in the context. So in a evergrowing population this context would have to constantly change as well and factor in the circumstances the jutsu was performed as well.


----------



## Crimson Crescent (Apr 17, 2006)

*Me too!*



			
				Spider999 said:
			
		

> Hello to all!!!!!!!!!!Plz can anyone can help me????Im new here.....



I'm new too!!  
This is my first post reply. HA


----------



## nagate (Apr 17, 2006)

Im new too I just signed up today!!


----------



## Kisame. (Apr 17, 2006)

I signed up yesterday.


----------



## Crimson Crescent (Apr 17, 2006)

*Nya*



			
				greatachilles said:
			
		

> i really don't care that if the voices are by girls or woman or kids, or anyone, as long as it sounds right.



I absolutely agree cause her voice goes so well with Naruto's personality.


----------



## Axass (Apr 26, 2006)

Tazmo totally forgot about this thread...

BUT!

Maile is now here on the forum, you can ask her questions directly by going here: Kabuto

Closed


----------

